# Curious about Endurance



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

A friend of mine just retired her endurance horse, he is 21 years old and took first at his last competition. It is based mostly on the health of your particular horse. His age alone is just fine. 
I know the links for other things but not much time right now. I'm sure otherwise will chime in.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Go to endurance.net. There are tons of informative articles!! You can even find a mentor there.

One of the BEST things about endurance is that any horse can do it! The rider chooses everything the pace, the style, how long you take a break, etc. 

As long as you are taking good care of your horse, the sport is as simple or as competitive and challenging as you wish.

Nancy


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

So I just spent the last hour on endurance.net and am really encouraged by what I found. There is a ride just up the road from my house. Actually in browsing through the picture gallery from last year I saw several people I know. I've also ridden all of the trails they were riding on. Who would have thought! I think I'm going to go this year without my horse and just talk to people and get a feel for how things go once you get to camp. I'd like to participate in the 2014 event. 

Thanks for the great link!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh, that's great!! It is always easier when you know someone there! Endurance is totally different from shows, in that everyone wants to see everyone else have a healthy horse and a safe ride. The only time there is real competitiveness is right at the finish line of a 50 mile race. A 25 is won by the horse that pulses down to criteria first.


Have fun, and keep an eye out for Cristoph Schork, I think he rides up there. His stable is called Global Endurance. He will be a great mentor.

Nancy


----------



## kolko (Jun 21, 2013)

I have competed on TBs for over 20 years. While 13 is older, it's not too old. May horses compete into their 20's. Rio Grand Sultan took the World championship at age 21. My TB got 8th place last month and she is 20. 

The trails do vary a lot. Go online and ask people what a particular ride's trails are like. 

For information, there are a lot of great books out there. Ridecamp at endurance.net is a great forum. Volunteering at a few rides before is invaluable. Crewing for someone at a ride helps. 

Your timeline, start next spring , is great. That gives you enough time to condition him correctly. I always give my horses 6 months of conditioning before their 1st 50. If he has never camped, start doing some pleasure camping/riding with him.


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

You can also go to AERC.org. It stands for American Endurance Ride Conference.


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

So our conditioning has been put on hold while we get Comic's feet in shape. I had a poor shoe job that prompted me to go barefoot (boots for long rides). I think I've finally got his feet in shape to ride (had to get a crack to grow out first) now I've got to get my saddle adjusted. It's bridging pretty bad. In the meantime though, I'm able to borrow a western saddle from my FIL that fits Comic just fine. I got my Renegade boots in the mail yesterday (started out with fronts only) and I'm going to try them out tomorrow. Pretty excited to see how it works out. Thanks for all the help and links!


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Best of luck! We have friends that regularly ride 25 and 50 milers (every other weekend, at least) and are top ranked in the region/nation. I rode one of their best arabs that has never been beaten in a flat-out gallop, and BOY is he fast! He's 17 and still coming in top 5 in 50 milers. I am excited to get into endurance more in the next year or so. Currently 7 months pregnant, so I've decided going *that* fast is an unnecessary risk at this point.

Note that we also rode with an older woman whose OTTB (I believe) was middle-aged or a bit older, and kept up pretty well with the two arabs. It's all about conditioning, and as you become more in tune with your horse, you will be able to condition him even better.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

I love my Renegades. Don't want to buy a new pair for Rikki until the Vipers come out though
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

When are the vipers supposed to be out? just bought a pair of easy boot gloves, but I'm not really likeing them. They are hard to put on.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Horsesaplenty said:


> just bought a pair of easy boot gloves, but I'm not really likeing them. They are hard to put on.


What are you finding hard?

I had been looking at those as an upgrade from my current epics.. but I don't need to buy something that is a PITA to put on, since I already have more than enough fun with the epics. :shock:


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

They have to fit snug in the base and you have to seat them good. Then you've also got to make sure the base in the back is sitting right and didnt get folded down when you seated the toe and let them put their hoof down to get it into the base. I'm sure it takes practice but I'm not real happy with them. They are soft on his bulbs and pastern joint...i'm ordering some renegades and I'm going to see how they fit before i make a decision. Luckily they both have a good return policy with the people i'm buying from.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

ive seen people with rubber malets trying to get easy boots on, way to much work for me. Renegades are a much better mousetrap,


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

Joe4d said:


> ive seen people with rubber malets trying to get easy boots on, way to much work for me. Renegades are a much better mousetrap,


That's what I like about them. I'm calling today to get them ordered. I'm super excited about getting a pair in. So is the lady that sold me the easyboot gloves as she wants to see how they go on. I told her they looked way easier to get on. I just wish they came in royal blue


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

I know, me too. My boy's colors are blue as well. I saw a pair of the vipers, and they are blue but it's not royal blue 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

*Vipers*

I think the Vipers will be out soon...

... and they are AMAZING! I was already a fan of the Renegades, but the Vipers are even better. I tested them out on the most rugged trail in this area (some call it suicide hill, many refuse to ride it... great boot test!) last weekend and was VERY impressed, absolutely zero problems at all gaits and on all terrain. They are very similar to Renegades, but with minor changes that make them even better. It is like the PERFECT boot.


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

I just bought the vipers. I called Renegade about sizing and she told me to try the vipers. I got the 135mmx135mm Stinking round foot horse. I'm trying them out tomorrow and I'll report back!


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

I didn't realize the vipers were available for purchase yet  ! I will call Lee Pearce and see about getting possibly getting them. I emailed him yesterday with pics and measurements after speaking with him. I need to see what the blue looks like


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

They don't have all sizes and colors in Vipers yet and they don't really have a time line for getting them. I called today because I may be needing the next size up (crazy TB with huge feet!) and they don't have the Vipers in the next size. Which really bums me out because they seem fantastic and now I hate to go back to the older style. I wasn't aware they were going to be doing blue. Let me know how you like it if you can get your hands on one.


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

Horsesaplenty said:


> I didn't realize the vipers were available for purchase yet  ! I will call Lee Pearce and see about getting possibly getting them. I emailed him yesterday with pics and measurements after speaking with him. I need to see what the blue looks like


I saw a picture of the blue and had my eye on them, but I don't think that color passed the testing. It was a light bright blue. Pretty. Not sure that I'm ready to venture into bright colors anyway...

If you call Renegade directly maybe they can tell you what sizes/colors they have? I was already using Renegades, and needed a new size, and they happened to have it already in Vipers. 

They have the BEST customer service.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

How much did y'all pay for your vipers? I went for my arab's first ride out on a trail and he had issues with the rocks, so I'm going to be needing a pair.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

Lee recommended I get the size 2 Renegades-it will leave Luka with some growing room as I do not plan to trim before every ride. I don't want to risk sore feet...I'm presuming the sizing is the same for the Vipers? If so then I think I may just call them directly and see about just ordering them right off...


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

Horsesaplenty said:


> Lee recommended I get the size 2 Renegades-it will leave Luka with some growing room as I do not plan to trim before every ride. I don't want to risk sore feet...I'm presuming the sizing is the same for the Vipers? If so then I think I may just call them directly and see about just ordering them right off...


No, the Vipers sizing is in mm, and there are more sizes now. Call Renegade and tell them your measurements, and go from there. They are great!


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

TheOtherHorse said:


> No, the Vipers sizing is in mm, and there are more sizes now. Call Renegade and tell them your measurements, and go from there. They are great!


Are the prices similar?


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

I was talking to Gina and she said that they are 169.99 a pair
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

Faustinblack said:


> I was talking to Gina and she said that they are 169.99 a pair
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks! that's not much difference at all.


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Bummer, just found out my 135mmx135mm are too small for my guy. They don't make any bigger in the vipers right now  I ordered them for his fronts but I think they'll fit his rears so I'll just keep them and order the 2ww for his fronts. Anyone else have a horse with stinking wide feet like mine?


----------

